# Affichage durée batterie



## Nagarian (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous. 

Alors voilà, je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un macbook air depuis quelques jours . Avant cela j'avais un MBP 13". Et j'avais une fonction bien pratique qui était l'affichage de la durée restante de batterie dans la barre d'état en haut. 
Mais la lorsque je clique sur la batterie je n'est comme choix que icône seulement ou pourcentage. L'option à disparut . Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que j'ai des amis sous Mac OS Lion avec des macbook pro qui ont cette affichage de la durée restante.....

Donc est ce un bug ou est ce du fait que l'option est bloqué pour les MacBooks airs.... Dans ce cas je ne comprend pas pourquoi... 

Si quelqu'un à une idée ce serait super ^^

En tout cas merci d'avance.


----------



## Clem03 (17 Juillet 2012)

Nagarian a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Alors voilà, je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un macbook air depuis quelques jours . Avant cela j'avais un MBP 13". Et j'avais une fonction bien pratique qui était l'affichage de la durée restante de batterie dans la barre d'état en haut.
> Mais la lorsque je clique sur la batterie je n'est comme choix que icône seulement ou pourcentage. L'option à disparut . Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que j'ai des amis sous Mac OS Lion avec des macbook pro qui ont cette affichage de la durée restante.....
> ...



Bonjour, clic sur la batterie (en haut de ton écran) -> afficher -> durée 

En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## Nagarian (17 Juillet 2012)

Malheureusement c'est bien cette option qui m'est indisponible...

Merci quand même!


----------



## Minajer (20 Juillet 2012)

Salut, un pote. Et non ce n'est pas du aux MBA puisque sur mon ancien MBA 2011 cette option était dispo. Je pense que c'est sur les MBA 2012 qu'ils ont enlevé cette option.


----------



## Nagarian (20 Juillet 2012)

Ba j'ai contacté apple par la même occasion. Ils ont répondu qu'ils enquêtaient sur le problème. Je suis encore dans les 15 jours de retours. Si c'est un problème de l'ordinateur je préfère le changer maintenant...


----------



## Cartvin (21 Juillet 2012)

Je pense que cela ne vient pas de ton Mba en particulier vu que le mien (mid 2012) n'a lui non plus cette option.


----------



## Nagarian (21 Juillet 2012)

merci de ta réponse cela me rassure. Car si c'est la même chose sur tout les MBA 2012 alors cela ne sert effectivement à rien que je le leur ramène. 

Par contre j'ai eu 2 personnes au SAV Apple. L'une ma dit que ce n'était pas normal et que cela venait de la machine et l'autre qu'ils investissaient le problème ..... Donc en fait je ne sait pas trop quoi penser ^^

En tous cas merci de m'aider à y voir plus claire. 

Je vous tiens au courant de toutes façons si j'ai une réponse de la part d'apple.


----------



## Clem03 (21 Juillet 2012)

Nagarian a dit:


> merci de ta réponse cela me rassure. Car si c'est la même chose sur tout les MBA 2012 alors cela ne sert effectivement à rien que je le leur ramène.
> 
> Par contre j'ai eu 2 personnes au SAV Apple. L'une ma dit que ce n'était pas normal et que cela venait de la machine et l'autre qu'ils investissaient le problème ..... Donc en fait je ne sait pas trop quoi penser ^^
> 
> ...



Rappelle les une 3 fois ^^

Je suis sur un 2011, ceci explique cela


----------



## macbookeur75 (22 Juillet 2012)

sur les 2012, cet affichage n'est plus proposé

on a juste l'icone ou le pourcentage

pour avoir la durée restante, il faut cliquer sur l'icone, la durée apparait dans le menu déroulant, mais pas dans la barre d'état comme on pouvait l'avoir avant

la raison est simple: le calcul de la durée restante varie en temps réel en fonction de l"utilisation:

un coup de flash pendant quelques secondes et la durée chute, juste après, tu repasses à un usage normal et ça remonte

le calcul est trop aléatoire pour être précis, apple a sûrement estimé que l'usage de la batterie en % était plus réaliste (comme sur iOS)


----------



## Nagarian (22 Juillet 2012)

aaaaaaa d'accord c'est carrément sur tous les modèles 2012.... ok ba dans ce cas tempis...

Merci beaucoup de vos réponse a tous!!!


----------



## kooskoos1814 (28 Juillet 2012)

Nagarian a dit:


> aaaaaaa d'accord c'est carrément sur tous les modèles 2012.... ok ba dans ce cas tempis...
> 
> Merci beaucoup de vos réponse a tous!!!


C'est sur ML, mon 2011 a le même "problème".


----------



## Nagarian (28 Juillet 2012)

Alors après une semaine d'attente pour la réponse de l'apple care, Apple a conclus à un défaut de la machine et ma conseillé de le changer si sa faisait moin de 2 semaines. Le SAV de la FNAC a eu le même diagnostic. 

Donc je l'ai fait changer. Mais en fait ils sont tous comme ça même le nouveau... Donc cela n'a servi à rien et MacBookeur 75 en savait en final plus que le sac d'apple et de la FNAC sur leurs machines...


----------



## subsole (28 Juillet 2012)

Nagarian a dit:


> Alors après une semaine d'attente pour la réponse de l'apple care, Apple a conclus à un défaut de la machine et ma conseillé de le changer si sa faisait moin de 2 semaines. Le SAV de la FNAC a eu le même diagnostic.
> 
> Donc je l'ai fait changer. Mais en fait ils sont tous comme ça même le nouveau... Donc cela n'a servi à rien et MacBookeur 75 en savait en final plus que le sac d'apple et de la FNAC sur leurs machines...



Pour la FNAC on le savait, mais pour les gens de l'AC, pfff:rateau:


----------



## BlueVelvet (28 Juillet 2012)

MacBookeur a raison: sur des MBA ou même MBP, l'affichage du soi-disant «temps réel» restant de la batterie est une fantaisie, ça change tout le temps, sans réelle raison...

Le plus fiable, il me semble, reste l'affichage par %


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juillet 2012)

J'ai reçu mon MacBook Air et contrairement à mon MacBook Pro 2012, il n'affiche pas la durée. C'est totalement ridicule de ne proposer que les % surtout que les % baissent aussi plus ou moins rapidement selon l'activité...   Du coup, il faut cliquer. Ca commence à me gaver les conneries d'iOSissation de ce genre chez Apple.


----------



## Nagarian (30 Juillet 2012)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, cela n'est pas des plus pratiques.... Mais ce qui me choc encore plus moi c'est que leur sav n'était pas au courant... Je trouve sa dommage, cette option était bien pratique!!!


----------



## lpl (30 Juillet 2012)

Sur mon macbook air 2011 je n'ai plus la durée depuis que j'ai installé moutain lion, c'est un problème logiciel.


----------



## in_fine (30 Juillet 2012)

même punition depuis passage à OSX mountain


----------



## Nagarian (30 Juillet 2012)

malheureusement je crois bien que cette disparition n'est pas un "problème" logiciel, mais bien intentionnel...


----------



## introid (2 Août 2012)

Je crois que mon MBA13 était mon dernier Mac! 
Avant ML, je pouvais avoir le temps en allant dans le menu batterie de la barre de tache, maintenant... plus que le pourcentage... c'est effectivement assez ridicule...


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

En même temps, un simple affichage de la durée n'est absolument pas matériel vu que tout est basé sur le logiciel.

Je ne comprend pas comment Apple ou même des magasins comme la FNAC peuvent indiquer un problème matériel... :mouais:

Sinon, je trouve aussi que c'est con de ne plus avoir la durée, ça pouvait être pratique...


----------



## introid (3 Août 2012)

Correction, j'arrive à avoir la durée de batterie quand je ne suis pas sur secteur et que je vais dans le menu


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Correction, j'arrive à avoir la durée de batterie quand je ne suis pas sur secteur et que je vais dans le menu


 

C'est ainsi chez tout le monde. Preuve s'il en est que c'est une volonté d'Apple de ne pas proposer un affichage direct de cette valeur...


----------



## introid (4 Août 2012)

Oui complètement.
De toute manière en fonction des taches, l'autonomie est impactée, donc mieux vaut il voir 10h30 puis 7h ou bien 95%, au final le choix parait judicieux car on peut tout de même voir l'autonomie estimée.
Sinon, il y a toujours iStat Pro qui est pas mal


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Août 2012)

Oui on peut toujours la voir, sauf que maintenant il faut aller cliquer bêtement pour savoir l'autonomie restante... La première chose qu'on fait quand on voit des % sur une batterie, c'est d'essayer de savoir/estimer combien de temps on peut encore rester sur batterie... 

Enfin, un hack permettra certainement de remplacer l'affichage des % par celui du temps restant.


----------



## introid (4 Août 2012)

Oui je suis d'accord, mais comme l'autonomie varie beaucoup en fonction des tâches exécutées, finalement le choix n'est pas si mauvais, avoir un pourcentage variant peu contrairement à la durée n'est pas inintéressant, et on peut toujours avoir cette info.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Août 2012)

Avant, on choisissait proucentage ou temps voire rien, maintenant, on n'a plus de choix ! Je vois mal comment parler de "choix pas si mauvais"...


----------



## introid (4 Août 2012)

Oui, je sais, à défaut d'avoir le choix, je pense que l'info du pourcentage est la plus fiable, on peut malgré tout avoir l'info de durée en allant dans la barre.Sinon, comme dit précédemment, il y a toujours istat pro, donc pas de quoi en faire un patacaisse, si?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Août 2012)

Si !  Je veux l'estimation d'autonomie directement à côté de l'heure sans ajouter de soft tiers. Na !


----------



## introid (4 Août 2012)

Je vois que monsieur est un grand casse noisettes 
Développe le!!


----------



## tonio2875 (5 Août 2012)

Meme si çà me dérange également de ne plus avoir le temps restant il est vrai qu'avoir le pourcentage permet d'avoir des valeurs moins hazardeuse par rapport à l'utilisation.


----------



## introid (5 Août 2012)

Merci Tonio.
On peut toujours l'info de durée, mais c'est un peu plus "chiant"


----------



## Nabbox (8 Août 2012)

Ce "problème" n'est en aucun lié à la machine les amis...

C'est OSX Moutain Lion qui impose désormais les % au lieu de la durée.

Donc en gros, ceux qui ont un ancien OSX (Snow Leopard ou Lion par exemple) peuvent afficher la durée, et ceux qui ont la dernière mouture (Moutain Lion) ne peuvent plus.


----------



## introid (8 Août 2012)

Complètement!


----------



## subsole (9 Août 2012)

Nabbox a dit:


> C
> Donc en gros, ceux qui ont un ancien OSX (Snow Leopard ou Lion par exemple) peuvent afficher la durée, et ceux qui ont la dernière mouture (Moutain Lion) ne peuvent plus.



Bonjour 
Pas vraiment, tout peut être affiché mais, avec ML on visualise dans la barre des taches le % et il faut cliquer pour visualiser temporairement temps. Avant on pouvait choisir celui qui s'affichait dans la barre.

Bref, une tempête dans un verre d'eau.


----------

